# Basic Wiring of Boat with Blue Sea Systems



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

DC negative simply means a wired connection
back to the negative terminal of the battery, to complete the circuit.

  ( - ) Battery( + )---->---fuse-----switch-------pump---
    ^                                                                           v 
    ^                                                                           v
    -------------<--------------black wire---------<---------


Instead of running all the return wires to the battery,
usually a single ground wire is run from the negative battery terminal
to a central location, and all the other ground wires connect to it,
usually through a common junction block.


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

I have the exact same switch panel (in white).   I have all my neg. wires running to a Blue Sea bus bar (http://bluesea.com/category/9/35/products/2301).









You run a single common (neg.) wire to the single neg. terminal on the switch panel (#2).   Then all positive wires from your accessories plug into the switch panel at each switch location (#3 - six times).  A single large gauge positive wire runs from my battery switch post (#1) to the B.S. switch panel as shown in the instructions.  The panel has fuses integrated behind the cover at each switch position which is a nice feature as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

This is what I bought:











I saw the Blue Sea bus bars, but didn't feel like spending the $30.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

that'll work, just have to run a heavy wire from plate to plate
to join them all together to act as a common ground.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Radio Shack has a notched plate that connects all the screws together on one side.


----------

